# Generelle Fragen zu Einbau und Temps - Antec H2O 620



## ffmgls (6. Juni 2012)

Hi 

ich habe die Antec H2O 620 Kompaktwakü in einem meiner Rechner installiert. Es war ein bisschen "Gefuddel", ging dann aber letztendlich doch.

Folgende Gegebenheiten:

- CPU: Pentium G620 auf Asus P8H61-M in einem Coolermaster Elite 370

- Vorne saugt ein 120er Lüfter rein und hinten der 120er, der bei der Wakü dabei war, bläst die Luft raus (er ist zwischen Gehäuswand und Radiator montiert)

- Oben noch ein 120er der nach oben rausbläst

- Ich habe den Lüfter an das Kabel der Wakü angeschlossen (2-Pin) und dann den 3-Pin Stecker der Wakü an meinen 4-Pin CPU-Lüfter am Board.

- Asus Q-Fan habe ich im UEFI deaktiviert.

CPU-Temperatur, die das UEFI direkt nach dem Start des Rechners anzeigt: ca. 38 Grad.

Nun habe ich folgende Fragen:

1. Ist die generelle Anschlussweise, so wie ich es gemacht habe, okay? Oder passt da irgendwas nicht? (Stichwort "PWM", so ganz checke ich das immer noch nicht und den Zusammenhang jetzt konkret mit dem anschließen der Wakü ... )

2. Ist die Temperatur ok? Es gibt keinen Unterschied zu den Temps, die ich vorher mit dem Pentium-Boxedlüfter hatte. Ist das normal? 
Vielleicht macht es ja nicht so einen Sinn, eine 620er Wakü auf nen' Pentium zu setzen, da der wohl eh nicht so heiss wird?!

Dank euch für eure Hilfe 

Oops, habe gerade den Sammler für Kompakt-Waküs entdeckt. 

Sorry.

Falls nötig, möge doch bitte ein freundlicher Mod das irgendwie verschieben, wenn nötig und möglich.

Danke


----------



## <BaSh> (6. Juni 2012)

Bitte solche Fragen im Sammelthread stellen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


Edit: Hast du ja selber schon bemerkt


----------



## ffmgls (6. Juni 2012)

Okay, ich habe es nochmal in den Sammler gepostet. Hier kann dann dicht gemacht werden


----------

